

Pledge to master coding or mentor another developer - vnglst
https://hackpledge.org/

======
guiambros
This is such a nice initiative. Too bad it didn't get more traction here to
get to the front page.

~~~
50shade
You know, there's still no reason that it can't get to page 1. That would
certainly give it the traction it needs.

